# John's 20g Planted (Official Begining)



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*John's 20g Planted Tank*

Hey guys, after with some patience and spending a lot of money I finished my 20g tank. Below is an old picture, when I get some time i'll post up an updated one.

The tank has been set up for more than a month and is growing fine, but with algae here and there. Dosing with the EI method, seachem flourish and excel. Lights are on 8 hours a day.

Equipment:
20g Standard Krislin
100watt Sumbersible Heater
JBJ Formosa-SS 65watt 6,500K @ 3.25wpg
Ehiem Classic 2213 Canister Filter
100% Eco Complete
5lb Pressurized Co2 Tank w/ JBJ Regulator

Any questions? comments? please post!


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

looking good so far. what lighting are you using?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

For me the bacopa usually straightens itself out after a few days. Hopefully yours will too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

russell - Its in my sig, I am running a 6,500K 65watt bulb, which gives me a good amount of light at 3.25watts/gallon.

sir- Thanks, I hope it straightens as well, it looks scary right now!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

stem plants like that always straighten up as they grow toward the light. It should only take a week or two. They were probably floating in a tank before you bought them, thats how the stems get bent over like that.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Looking good. But you need a good foreground and maybe midground. O r are you gonna leave it blank?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Robert - some say they curled during the hot weather when they were shipped, but just as long as it straightens up, i'm happy 

Erirku - Thanks, I started the tank like a week ago, and ordered lots of plants, plant them and algae had came so most of those plants were thrown out and I had previously got plants from another friend which I recieved yesterday so I decided to do a 50% wc, get rid of the algae and start again. I am going on vacation so I won't be able to spend anytime working with the foreground. I want the fast growers to start taking the nutrients before I want to add a foreground, although I am going to get dwarf hairgrass, and possibly some glosso.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The tank looks a lot different now, major growth in each plants. I also added a few stems of sunset hygrophilia so that should grow fast as well. My foreground is starting to get some algae so I better start planting it with some dwarf hairgrass or something.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_Do you have any updated tank pics?_


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

trenac said:


> _Do you have any updated tank pics?_


No I don't sorry, haven't had time to take any good shots.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is a shot that was taken 5 days ago, still looks pretty much the same. As of now, I have some ideas for the APC International Aquascaping Contest 2005.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like it's time for a trim and real scape eh? Good work.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, I want to keep the plants there for a few more weeks. There are still some algae that I want to fight. After that, I might be getting a few manzanita branches and do a low light plant tank but with high tech equipment =)


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The plants look really healthy! I'm just curious on how your dosing schedule is like.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, I have heard a lot about my plant growth as well.

Pressurized co2 is on 24/7, about 30ppm. I am dosing EI method, here are my dosing as follows:

Sunday: 50% W/C, Dose 1/8KNO3, Dose 1/8K2S04, Dose 1/32KH2PO4
Monday: Dose 5mL Seachem Flourish
Tuesday: Dose 1/8KNO3, Dose 1/8K2S04, Dose 1/32KH2PO4
Wednesday: Dose 5mL Seachem Flourish
Thursday: Dose 1/8KNO3, Dose 1/8K2S04, Dose 1/32KH2PO4
Friday: Dose 5mL Seachem Flourish
Saturday: No dosing or water change.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

are you still adding more each time or is this the set maxium of dosage?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is the set amount that I dose.


----------

